# Learning Arabic



## skp25 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all

New to the region as of December 1st ......I'm interested in learning the language and wondered if anyone could recommend classes / schools ?

S


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Eton institute Knowledge Village......


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm trying with Rosetta Stone on the computer....
I used Rosetta Stone to learn German and it was easy enough, mostly I think because I already knew the basics and the alphabet is pretty much the same.

Where as Arabic I'm truly finding it very difficult.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Was wondering if it would be useful to learn more than a smattering if I relocate.. I've always tried to learn the basics wherever I am, but kind of thought that Arabic was a minority language in Dubai..

In all seriousness, are there any classes/resources to help expats be culturally sensitive to the locals? I probably wouldnt go as far as being teetotal, but I do remember a quick briefing being very helpful before working with a very traditional Saudi national in Cairo last year.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Eton to get the basics down. Once you get the basics down, it seems to become easier. And then befriend arabic folks and try to partake as much as possible out and about with them.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Jumeirah Mosque gives Free introductory seminars (classes) to western tourist in Arabic, UAE culture, Islam... 

you can also try University of Wollongong in Dubai (slightly expensive)...

Berlitz Language Center 
Dubai (1) Jumeira & Dubai (2) JLT


----------

